# Breeders around ASIA



## plub (Jul 11, 2008)

ShineMore Maltese >> KOREA


Sunnydales Maltese >> KOREA


White Baroness Maltese >> JAPAN


Lovely Maltese >> KOREA


Shining Star Maltese >> KOREA


Lumia Maltese >> KOREA


hope this information can help anyone around Asia gets a good quality Maltese.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

hi there.nice to see you here.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, I'm in love with the Maltese from ShineMore and Sunnydales!!!

They have got to be the most beautiful Malts I've ever seen! Look

at those precious puppies!! OMG, I'm going to Korea for my next pup.  

Oh, and I believe Blueberry Hills Maltese in Korea is reputable, as well.

http://maltese.co.kr/

These Malts have the biggest eyes! :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh my heavens, are you ever right about those pups! They are simply BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks but do you have on singapore breeders?


----------



## plub (Jul 11, 2008)

QUOTE (winterc0ld @ Oct 15 2008, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650635


> Thanks but do you have on singapore breeders? [/B]


I've no idea about any Singapore breeders

Sory!!!


----------

